# New Caller



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's my great grandson showing off his custom flame boxelder calls and lanyard made by Pokeyjeeper.

Pokey is now the proud owner of a vintage Shopsmith after having hauled my old machine to his place yesterday. No longer will he have to borrow his neighbor's table saw, that incidentally broke down while on loan to Pokey and was replaced at his expense.

Good luck, Pokey!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That's one happy great grandson foe sure, that's the way I also like to get rid of things - going to a good home.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

That's one happy young caller there the shopsmith will be put to good use what a cool vintage machine with a lot of life left in her thank you glen


----------

